# Need answer



## blythium (Dec 4, 2018)

What is the best study when you re on the bridging visa ?


----------



## blisskeeper (Sep 1, 2018)

*BVA Study Struggle*

Am on BVA. Applying for 820/801.

Applied TAFE QLD International Scholarship. Prize is AUD15,000/year, every year.

Was called by TAFE and was told despite the good portfolios youre not eligible for this international scholarship. It is because youre not an international student since you're "applying for Partner Visa".

Kinda know I cant apply for domestic scholarship either (require to be a citizen/PR). So according to TAFE i cant apply for international nor domestic scholarship. So googled everywhere for scholarship for bringing visa, only available for asylum seeker (which I am not). Anyone knows bridging visa scholarship for non-asylum seeker kindly post in forum!

*btw to international student- TAFE QLD has scholarship for you. Apply quick!*https://go.tafeqld.edu.au/regional_scholarship.html

Googled about Open Uni AU. They offer single subject study. According to OUA Im an International Student. Thinking of taking turtle steps of studying single subjects/ subjects according to my sweet PR waiting time until 820/801 decision would be made, then proceed to in-campus study once if I become PR. The fee starts from AUD1035/subject (compared to domestic student, they pay AUD850 - June 2020 price)

Then in the news Education Minister Dan Tehan announce degree fee discount in 2021 up to -62%. (i believe it only applies to domestic students only- and only for job-ready degree - sorry arts lover, thats what the minister said). Asked OUA when will this discount come into effect. They said check back in October 2020 to see the 2021 updated fee.

Being a cheapskate that I am, I am facing a dilemma. 
Should I wait to become a domestic student to get the best price.
Or should I just pay OUA now for one subjects and start study now.

Advice anyone?


----------

